# Pigeon is sick, please help!



## gimelik (May 26, 2014)

Hi,
I found pigeon like 4 month ago keep treating him, but he doesn't look like his getting better, I keep him in warm room with water and raw rice in water, I think his illness is paramyxovirus, I did what ever they told in the internet but still same result.
And now it's been 3 days his just sitting in same place and doing nothing, even not eating anything or drinking, he is roughly moving, when I touch him he moves little bit.
Im really scared I don't know what to do, I live in Nepal, here vets don't even treat cats, so forget about pigeons, someone please help me, I have whatsapp, viber and line mobile apps this is my number +9779818396385 and my email address [email protected] 
Please help me I am animal lover I will do anything for this pigeon to get better.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What symptoms does he have that make you think he has PMV?

Have you been feeding him any thing else since you have had him - like various seeds?


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your bird. Are you hand-feeding him? Is he drinking if you show him water in a bowl?
A lot many illnesses cause pigeons to stop eating and sit huddled up, so maybe you can give more information like:
1. How are his poops? Smelly, runny, or abnormal color??

2.Any bad odor from mouth, or cheesy deposits inside?

3. Any other abnormal behavior, noisy breathing, sneezing etc..

For now, keep him in a warm spot. Raw rice is not good for pigeons. And pigeons eat seeds and grains in the dry form, you need not soak them in water.
You can get a variety of seeds/grains like jowar, bajra, millet, wheat. You can give him any of these. 
Hand - feed him when his crop empties, and dip the tip of his beak (not the nostrils ) into water in a bowl. He will drink by himself. 
If you can post a picture, it could help.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Gimelik,thanx for taking care for the bird.
Rice offer little nutrition to pigeons. They are no good for pigeons. So please stop giving him rice.

Keep the bird warm,you can use a heating pad set on low or a water bottle wrapped in paper towels/cloth or stuff for that. Keep the bird hydrated if he's not drinking sufficient water. If he's not eating,you need to hand feed the bird immediately unless the bird will go down. Feed him green peas that have been frozen,thawed and drained under hot water. You can feed 15 at first and see if he digests them after an hour. If he digests then you can feed 40 peas at a time. Please check if the crop empties everytime before feeding. Only feed when crop empties means the birds digests them.
If the bird don't digest them then formula/liquid feed will be needed to be handfed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Gimelik,thanx for taking care for the bird.
> Rice offer little nutrition to pigeons. They are no good for pigeons. So please stop giving him rice.
> 
> Keep the bird warm,you can use a heating pad set on low or a water bottle wrapped in paper towels/cloth or stuff for that. Keep the bird hydrated if he's not drinking sufficient water. If he's not eating,you need to hand feed the bird immediately unless the bird will go down. Feed him green peas that have been frozen,thawed and drained under hot water. You can feed 15 at first and see if he digests them after an hour. If he digests then you can feed 40 peas at a time. Please check if the crop empties everytime before feeding. Only feed when crop empties means the birds digests them.
> If the bird don't digest them then formula/liquid feed will be needed to be handfed.




I agree with this post. If all you have been giving is rice, then he has had no nutrition. Right now the defrosted peas would be better than seed, as it is easy to digest. 
What have you been treating with? It isn't good for a birds system to give many different meds when you don't know what is wrong. You will weaken his system. Can you post a picture of the bird? Of his droppings?


----------



## gimelik (May 26, 2014)

Thank you everyone for replying!
I just hand fed him with green peas soaked in water, and I deep his tip of beak into bowl of water but he didn't drink at all.
He keeps his mouth little bit open.
His poop is green I don't know if they all small same or is it only him but the room I keep him smells like cheese.
And yeah I don't really know if he has bad odor from mouth but only thing I know is he smells, and no noisy breathing and sneezing, and abnormal behavior is he is not moving at all after feeding him he was just laying not on his feet but stomach, like he got no energy to stand.


----------



## gimelik (May 26, 2014)

Here are his pictures
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14280606274/in/photostream/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14094410319/in/photostream/


----------



## gimelik (May 26, 2014)

And yeah his neck is still twisted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What peas did you feed him? And how many? 
It was supposed to be frozen peas, or fresh green peas that were cooked till soft. Not hard peas that are soaked. Soft peas are more easily digested.


----------



## gimelik (May 26, 2014)

Hi,
I fed him with 5 fresh green peas and yeah they were cooked,
Now he is much better but today I noticed that his wings are doesn't look alright here are photos
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14103209520/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14266703336/in/photostream/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

5 peas isn't near enough for him. Green droppings can be starvation droppings. He may be sick and need meds, but he will starve without food.


----------

